# help installing ubuntu with beryl



## Yin (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi guys, I need some help installing ubuntu with beryl

Okay this is what I found a guide but i dont understand it at all

http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-beryl-with-latest-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu-feisty-fawn.html

I have an nvidia card 6800gs and the ubuntu 7.04 disc.

What else do I need to download to get everything going?


----------



## ktr (Sep 4, 2007)

follow this guide... http://www.maximumpc.com/linux


----------



## Yin (Sep 4, 2007)

ktr said:


> follow this guide... http://www.maximumpc.com/linux



Thank You
Im gonna install it straight after my assignment (jst incase i screw something up)


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 5, 2007)

cool, i think im gonna try that tonight. i just converted my rig over to ubuntu because i took a power hit a couple weeks ago and after 20 minutes of gaming the computer locks up. so no more games for me until i buy a new card. ive been very happy with ubuntu so far. great support and ive got a billion programs running on it with no lag. i cant wait to get beryl running.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 6, 2007)

Beryl is amazing...  you will love it.  I have always loved gnome but beryl is very nice.


----------



## Yin (Sep 7, 2007)

i am having some problems =/
I followed the steps and i get to this point

Install Nvidia GPU Drivers
Installing Nvidia’s closed-source 3D-accelerated drivers is easy with Feisty. Go to System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager and search for the nvidia-glx package. Right-click the selection and select “Mark for installation.” You’ll be prompted with a list of dependencies, which you’ll need to approve for the application to work. Click Apply to download and install the app. Then open a new terminal (Applications > Accessories > Terminal) and run this command: sudo nvidia-xconfig –add-argb-glx-visuals; follow the prompts and reboot.

After i type sudo nvidia-xconfig –add-argb-glx-visuals in the terminal, it prompts me for a password and it doesn't respond to anything i type =/ here is a screeny


----------

